# entry level becoming a police officer



## camarous (Sep 9, 2009)

hey all!

I had taken the civil service exam in April. There is a delay with HRD delivering the results though. I am 25 with a 4 year degree. I do not have a military background. I am aware that many districts have a hiring freeze. I was trying to find out if there is anything I can possibly do in the meantime. At this point I am willing to start anywhere! Someone also suggestion I should join the USCG as a reservist, which I am considering. If anyone can give me any sort of tips or suggestions I would greatly appreciate it! Like I said I am willing to do anything at this point!
Thanks!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

My advice to you...

...move down south. That, or go federal. Those are your *BEST* chances of getting a position in law enforcement at this time.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

The "rehire" list you see on the HRD website has about 100 plus guys that each town must burn through before they even consider hiring. Thats when the freezes are over.

If you're hell bent on staying in this state, as many of us our.... you're rolling the dice. That being said, consider Campus Policing, as a starting point, or even a career. Many Colleges are still hiring, more so the private ones.... Its not what it was but there are still jobs to be had.

All else fails, bus tickets to Florida are very reasonable....


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

camarous said:


> hey all!
> 
> I had taken the civil service exam in April. There is a delay with HRD delivering the results though. I am 25 with a 4 year degree. I do not have a military background. I am aware that many districts have a hiring freeze. I was trying to find out if there is anything I can possibly do in the meantime. At this point I am willing to start anywhere! Someone also suggestion I should join the USCG as a reservist, which I am considering. If anyone can give me any sort of tips or suggestions I would greatly appreciate it! Like I said I am willing to do anything at this point!
> Thanks!


You could also take an EMT course, or learn to be fluent in spanish. Those would help to make yourself standout.


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

camarous said:


> Someone also suggestion I should join the USCG as a *reservist*, which I am considering.


That's a popular misconception, being a reservist does not make you a military veteran in MA's eyes. You can get veterans status in this state without ever being in harms way, BUT, you will have to perform a minimum of 6 months on active duty NOT FOR TRAINING PURPOSES. I believe it's the same for the feds, too.


----------



## TPD Lt. (May 12, 2009)

Well if I was in your position I would join the Air Force as an officer, while in go back to school and get your Masters, become fluent in spanish, learn sign language, and in four years retake the test, by then hopefully the economy will be turned around, hopefully we dont have shit for brains political leaders and then you will have a good chance of being hired.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

TPD Lt. said:


> hopefully we dont have shit for brains political leaders and then you will have a good chance of being hired.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

LawMan3 said:


> I suggest you get a refund from the college that granted you that degree. Apparently grammar and context aren't a top priority, because who needs that stuff?!
> 
> Just saying...


Ooopppss Cam. Looks like the:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9_kahA_wQo"]YouTube- Grammar Police[/nomedia]

just showed up. :jump:


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

The Army is dieing for Officers (Transportation,Ordinance & Quartermaster mostly). Talk to a USAR Recruiter about OCS.


----------



## afd414 (Nov 7, 2007)

If you have a relationship with a department, ask the Chief or Lt. to sponsor you for an R/I academy. Depending on where you are, you could start as a special or reserve and work your way up. Civil Circus is not the end-all, do-all to policing in this state. There are a ton of accredited non-cs departments. but that is only my 2 cents.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Foxy85 said:


> The "rehire" list you see on the HRD website has about 100 plus guys that each town must burn through before they even consider hiring. Thats when the freezes are over.


You'd be surprised how many people on the layoff list refuse to relocate.


----------



## TPD Lt. (May 12, 2009)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Or any branch of the armed services


That is true, but at this point in time if it was me I would go Air Force, I did the Army when I got out of high school, did a tour in Iraq with the Guard in 03, and I can honestly say that the Air Force is/was treated 10x better than I was in the Army.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

With the current budget issues, the number of existing layoffs looking for jobs and the pending additional budget cuts... you don't really have a shot in hell in Mass for the next few years. Go South, West or Federal. There are plenty of jobs out there, just not HERE.


----------



## Sentinel (Sep 29, 2009)

RPD931 said:


> With the current budget issues, the number of existing layoffs looking for jobs and the pending additional budget cuts... you don't really have a shot in hell in Mass for the next few years. Go South, West or Federal. There are plenty of jobs out there, just not HERE.


:dito:

You may have noticed but the current governor, Devil Patrick, and leadership at the state level are not exactly police friendly. They only stop cutting our budgets, and benefits, long enough for another round of lay offs.

The CS test was just a revenue generator this time around.

Look into FED LEO, you already have the degree requirement. Hell take border patrol, whatever just get your foot in the door.

Realistically you don't stand much of a chance in getting hired in this cop hostile state.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

camarous said:


> Like I said *I am willing to do anything* at this point! Thanks!





RPD931 said:


> With the current budget issues, the number of existing layoffs looking for jobs and the pending additional budget cuts... you don't really have a shot in hell in Mass for the next few years. Go *South, West or Federal*. There are plenty of jobs out there, just not HERE.


If I were in the same position, I would be looking far beyond the boarders of the lovely Massachusetts:uc:

There is a good resource on here that could answer some LAPD recruiting questions and point you in the right direction (out of MA). Just send a PM to "LACopper." It's much warmer in Southern California...


----------



## pawjr31 (May 20, 2009)

I would say that more towns are hiring than you would think. Also, the rehire list is not as long as it is on the website. I am still on the list and have been working for a while, like many others. I get cards for hiring departments all the time. It comes down to the town that you have residency and veterans pref. Join the Marine Corps ... if you are going to do it, do it right. Semper Fi


----------

